# More centuries!!



## ewillia7 (Jun 3, 2005)

Does anyone know how to find more centuries with in a couple hours drive of DC? I got the bug and need to scratch it again, especially after my completing my first one this past weekend. 

I know about the Gettysburg one on the weekend of Sept 10, but a military obligation might keep me from doing it. 
Dang military, it seems my one weekend a month is getting in the way of my cycling.

Here is a great idea maybe I can have my unit go cycling for our Physical Training. Okay I am dreaming now, but hey nothing wrong with that right.  

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## greenjp (May 8, 2005)

There's the Bay Country out near Annapolis this week. It's got 100 and 63 mile options. 

Here's a good site for you:

http://www.bikereg.com/races/

Just select Mid-Atlantic from the drop down menu on the search and it'll give you everything in our area. The Bay Country will be the first one on the list.

jeff


----------



## ewillia7 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Thanks for the site*

I have been checking it out and found a couple of events that will fit my schedule. 

That is an awesome website, for information.

Thanks again,


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

ewillia7 said:


> I have been checking it out and found a couple of events that will fit my schedule.
> 
> That is an awesome website, for information.
> 
> Thanks again,



Searching for something like this on Google should get you some where..

"september 2005 virginia century bike"


----------



## SaddleBags (Aug 16, 2005)

A little more than a couple hours is Emporia (VA) "Great Peanut Bike Ride".  It's a 4 day event - but you can choose your rides. The century is on Friday 9/9 but there are metric centuries on Sat and Sun. According to the website, the weekend highlight is the 13-mile "Great Peanut Tour". (Hey, it gets a little slow down here in the southern parts of VA - but I don't miss that NOVA traffic). I'm gonna do the metric on Sat to warm up for the Seagull in October.

If you're looking ahead in October, there's of course the Seagull on the 8th, but there's also the "Between the Water's Bike Tour". It's on the Eastern Shore of VA, probably about an hour from Salisbury, MD. It offers a century and metric too. Cheap at $35. Did I mention the oyster roast they have?


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

check here - http://ohbike.org/events/


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

http://www.bikecenturies.com


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

On Saturday there is a century ride that leaving out of St. Marys' College. It's about 1-2 hours outside of DC. My brother and I are heading down there to ride in it. 

http://www.active.com/event_detail.cfm?event_id=1239538


----------



## ewillia7 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Thanks*



Red Sox Junkie said:


> On Saturday there is a century ride that leaving out of St. Marys' College. It's about 1-2 hours outside of DC. My brother and I are heading down there to ride in it.
> 
> http://www.active.com/event_detail.cfm?event_id=1239538



I really appreciate the info. but I did the Potomac Pedlers century today (9/18). It was pretty fun and lots of good sites along the route. I would recommend it to all, who haven't tried it. 

I thought it was easier than the Reston Century, but that was probably due to the heat. They had us do a different route this year than in the years past. We still started and finished at the school in Berryville, VA.

Thanks agian,

ewillia7


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

ewillia7 said:


> I really appreciate the info. but I did the Potomac Pedlers century today (9/18). It was pretty fun and lots of good sites along the route. I would recommend it to all, who haven't tried it.
> 
> I thought it was easier than the Reston Century, but that was probably due to the heat. They had us do a different route this year than in the years past. We still started and finished at the school in Berryville, VA.
> 
> ...


hey ewillia7, i posted over in racing/training/nutritrion my race reprot for cat 5 turkey day race
over in upper marlboro


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

*forget cheat mountain*



ewillia7 said:


> ewillia7


ewillia71 - i'm going to pass on cheat mountain.. weather.com calling for 60-72 and
nothing but clouds.. not worth a 5 hour drive..

Maybe do them both..not sure..


Going to double check the weather - and maybe try this out:

Saturday:

http://www.bikepptc.org/ride_schedule/pptc0509.html

BB/A/AA(MH) * 61 * VA * 8:30 AM * Warrenton Municipal Lot-A (WAR) 
Blue Ridge Views. The Blue Ridge Views is a Club Classic and provides some of the most scenic riding and beautiful vistas. We will head out from Warrenton and take on the challenging rollers past Orlean, onto Crest Hill Rd (and our first views of the Blue Ridge) and to our first rest stop at Flint Hill. This is followed by somewhat gentler (but no less scenic) terrain to our second rest stop in Rixeyville. The final leg is a mixture of rollers and flats until we hit the final climbs back into Warrenton. [Barbara will lead the BumbleBees, Dan the faster flyers.] 

Sunday:

http://www.restonbikeclub.org/folder.2005-05-04.8602713417/rideschedule/document_view

Date: Sunday, September 25, 2005
Start Location: Warrenton Municipal Parking Lot,
Warrenton, VA
Directions: Take I-66 West to exit 43A, Rt 29
South in Gainesville. Follow Rt 29
South for 11.5 miles and exit on
Business Rt 29/15 to Warrenton/
Winchester. In 0.8 miles turn left at
first traffic light on Blackwell Rd
(becomes Alexandria Pike) toward
Warrenton. In 1 mile turn right onto
Main St toward Business Rt 211. In
0.1 mile turn left onto Ashby Street
and follow to parking lot.
Level: All Level
Time: 9:30 AM
Mileage: 60.2 miles (for A/B) / 38.3 (for C)
Description: Blue Ridge Views (for A/B) / Rappahannock
River Valley (for C)


----------



## ewillia7 (Jun 3, 2005)

*So how did it/they go?*

Bas,

How did the rides go? 

I was in WV and the weather was great, I heard it was really nice here too!
I had to help with the roof deal and WOW I am sore! My hamstrings are pounding!


----------

